# Members Wifes, Guess who's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The members are : Roy, PGtips, Scotishcammy, Gary, Neil , AndyMac & Foggy.

Wife 1,









Wife 2,









Wife 3,









Wife 4,









Wife 5,









Wife 6,









Wife 7,


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well here are my guesses









1 Andymac

2 Roy

4 Foggy (I've seen her before)

5 Scottishcammy (only because she has a tartan dress on!)

6 Garry (I Believe he said his wife was Slovakian and this girl has an Eastern European look to her, sexing it up for the camera!)

7 PG

This is probably completely wrong but I'll be very interested to find out who's who!

BTW anybody see me on TV yesterday?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok, here goes with my guesses

1) Scottishcammy

2) Roy

3) Neil

4) Foggy

5) PGtips

6) Andymac

7) Gary

With both Neil and myself having had a go, the next person to guess is guaranteed that at least two will be right (unless we're bluffing about our own partners of course







)

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not even going to hazard a guess about whose wife is whose!

"Chicken" I hear you cry!

Too damned right!

Neil.

Yes I saw you on tv yesterday, at least I think I did. A fleeting but star making performance I thought. Didn't you get 5 watches for Â£5? What did you end up with?

Yours chickeningly









Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil has 5 right and Foggy has 4 right.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

damn I forgot to set the video so missed Neil's performance. (that isn't tongue in cheek I really did want to see it).

As for guessing the wives wouldn't it be best if we email Roy with our answers, otherwise those that have wives pictured will give the game away!

I guess I know 3&4 and who mine is so that's only 4 to go!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

That's not a bad idea Pg - what do you think Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes good idea, I never thought about it enough,


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Mail en route.......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy Mac has just got it right.

1 Scottishcammy

2 Roy

3 Neil

4 Foggy

5 Andy Mac

6 Garry

7 PGTips


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done Andy...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

Well done AndyMac.

Paul

At least one of my fans tuned in!

The five watches I got for a tenner I posted on the forum some time back.

One was an Omega Deville









Cheers,

Neil.


----------

